# Dealing with the first signs of aggression



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

I am quite surprised by the amount of first time dog owners that are posting their issues with dogs that show aggressiveness on quite a full scale. 

When we got Coconut, he started showing resource guarding towards toys and certain treats at around the 4 months mark. We decided to work on his behaviour as soon as possible in order to avoid a full blown up issue further down the line. Exchanging treats for other treats, toys for other toys and a LOT of praising when accepting the exchanges paid off extremely quickly. Within 1 month he had forgotten this habit and he has never shown any signs of it. 

It makes me both sad and angry to read posts when the problem is out of control. But even more p*** off when I hear that people consider putting their dogs to sleep. 

So, if you are seeing any signals at an early age, ask for professional help ASAP and work to solve it.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

We were always taught to play lots of give and take games right from the get go and to feed with our hands and then many other peoples hands (including all age groups) in their bowls too. If they get specially juicy treats in these situations then they learn that sharing is a great thing and nothing toget worked up about.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

My point is that for my life I do not understand why people wait. If they see a problem, they should address it as soon as possible and if the owner does not have any experience with dogs, they should get professional help, not watching César programs on TV. 

When the problem becomes a habit, then they are fed up and they even consider destroying the animal. I call that irresponsible ownership. Period. 

I do not feel sorry for the owners. I feel sorry for the dogs for being owned by people who do not take their responsibilities seriously until it is too late. 

Rant over.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I understand your frustration and prior to Chance have always taken on other people's discarded dogs including Molly who came with a whole host of issues, but the issue is really one of education.

There is still an old school belief that you need to show them who is boss and this is made worse by programs like the dog whisperer so people can quite innocently get advice - but the wrong advice and so make things very much worse.

Positive training is sometimes seen as a weak option rather than the powerful tool it actually is for both general training and dealing with serious issues and the message needs to get round to seek advice from positive reward based trainers and stay away from those who punish and suppress behaviour rather than actually retraining.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

It is frustrating and it may seem like we are too sympathetic towards owners when they post these types of threads BUT sometimes this is the only way to get people to accept help and improve the situation for the dog. If we immediately stomp on everyone saying these things then they will stop asking for help, which will be way worse for the dog.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think it is good when people admit they are having problems and ask for help.
I also agree that some problems could have been avoided.
Sometimes I think puppies are labelled as 'aggressive' when actually they are just being puppies.
Sharing information and experiences is a good way forward.
The most important message to get across is that dogs are dogs and they learn from their experiences - good, not so good and bad. The fact that dogs are so good at learning is great because it means they can be taught new ways to behave if they are given the chance, and their owners are prepared to take the time to help them in their learning.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm all for people who have more experience helping others deal with difficult situations. I still think that puppy school should be mandatory *before* the dog comes home so problems can be avoided in the first place. The way things work now inexperienced people are buying poorly bred dogs, perhaps with temperment problems so they get trapped in a vicious circle we could call the downward dog.


----------



## alfiemorton (Mar 28, 2015)

I , for one, find this this thread unkind and unhelpful. I was prepared to say nothing until the author's second post branded first time owners, who have problems with their pups, as irresponsible and not worthy of sympathy. I have been thankful for the kindness shown by experienced owners in offering their help, but shall feel less comfortable about doing so now. Not all dogs are temperamentally easy going, and guarding is prevalent in cockers. It was a shock to me when Alfie first displayed this tendency, but we are slowly dealing with it. Yes, we may not have got everything right from the offset, but that is inexperience for you, not irresponsibility. I'm sure that the vast majority of first time owners, if honest, would say that they were at times at their wit's end with their pups. Please think before you rant and upset people.


----------



## katiekish (Jun 1, 2015)

Zoey is starting to show her first signs of aggression and guarding. My husband and I are split on what to do. We find that the treats don't always calm her at her most hyper and we're not sure how to use them when the aggression comes out in little nips/bites at our hands (though, it mostly seems like play when she does this). All of the information online is sort of conflicting about what to do... and it's easy to just be happy when she takes a toy, goes to a corner and chews for 20 minutes. 

I'm going to try swapping toys and praising and see if it helps. But it just seems like most of the aggression is because she is so hyper...


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

The best thing you can do at the first sign of guarding is seek professional help, get into a training class and talk to your trainer, they will advise you. It's when people aren't sure and try one thing and then another thing, that everyone including the pup ends up confused.
Ask at your local vets if they can recommend a training class for you. It will equip you for dealing with your pup.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I think this site is a friendly and helpful group and will be very sorry if anyone is put off asking for help.

My frustration is really at the trainers who do so much damage and mean their is so much conflicting advice when people do start to have problems - and it is very true that cockapoos are strong willed energetic dogs who often have resource guarding problems which is not always what owners have been led to expect by the cute looks and possibly by breeders not giving full information.

As the owner of a dog who was rehomed because her issues became too much for her family, I feel only sadness for her family that they did not seek or get the right type of help early enough and by the time they did the damage was really done and they were afraid of her and in their situation rehoming was best.

Good positive reward based classes are always a good idea for any owners especially new owners and trainers can often advise about other problems you are having if asked. 

I will be totally honest and say after 4 older dogs and handling numerous pups in classes having Chance as a first pup was hard work - one thing to advise on it, quite another when you have something small and determined with sharp teeth attached to the bottom of your jeans. I am also fortunate in having lots of friends with years of experience to fall back on if I get problems with my pair. 

Please everyone ask and let the more experienced members help - if I come across as harsh sometimes please forgive me - the written word is often harsher than the spoken word and my only intention is to help.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

This is true Dawn, what I should have said was a GOOD trainer! Like everything there are good and bad ones and a bad trainer can make things worse. This web site is a good place to start a search for a good trainer. 
http://www.apdt.co.uk


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

http://www.apdt.co.uk/content/files/training-tips/Preventresouceguarding.pdf


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

My comments are not against people posting BUT against people not taking action faster and NOT getting professional help. 

TV programs, chats, blogs and posts might help but chances are that professional help is needed.

If people are put off by my comment, I also have the right to say that I am put off by them not getting PROFESSIONAL help EARLIER. The hint is on the capital words.


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

wellerfeller said:


> The best thing you can do at the first sign of guarding is seek professional help, get into a training class and talk to your trainer, they will advise you. It's when people aren't sure and try one thing and then another thing, that everyone including the pup ends up confused.
> Ask at your local vets if they can recommend a training class for you. It will equip you for dealing with your pup.


That is what I mean. Many of the issues could have been solved if dealt with professional help if the owners don't have enough experience.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I've had older dogs before and Lexi & Beemer are my first baby puppies. And I don't know if all puppies look and sound like my two but for the first couple of weeks I thought I had two vicious dogs in the making. I read everything on the Internet. Everything from watching the angle of the tail, watching how the ears move, body language, sounds, because everyone said something different. Based on that I was in real despair that I'd have to rehome one of the pups after just two weeks. 
Then I came across this site and found out crockapoos are normal and received a lot of sage advice - and even made some great friends. I was also lucky in meeting a fabulous trainer who got to know them at their daycare who told me how well they play together and pointed toward good resources in identifying play from aggression. 
The thing is these puppies took so much more time and effort than I had envisioned. And I think it's more than just having two. But all that time and energy also has its payoffs. It doesn't mean we are perfect but that I have trust in my dogs and myself that we can work on those areas we need to get better at. If I had to do it over, I'd definitely do some things differently. But since I committed to my two for life, we work on it everyday. That's what I think new puppy owners need to know, it's a commitment that requires time and effort everyday throughout the day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

People are only posting their issues because they are asking for help and advice. My work colleagues cocker came from a puppy farm and was very aggressive. She did everything in her power to help her puppy as he grew up as she truly loved it. She was advised by the vet, trainer and animal shelter that he was mentally unstable and she had it put down but not after it had given her a nasty bite.


----------



## Humspoff (Aug 26, 2014)

I guess we have been lucky with Obi in that he doesn't have some of the problems highlighted in this thread... Although he did go to puppy classes very early on and we do feel we had an excellent trainer... So I have to say, that may well have been the reason he is mostly no bother.

Now, back to his bedtime routine...


----------

